# Centering bathroom vanity light fixture



## jonnynobones (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello. I recently installed a new bathroom vanity and in so doing, the mirror had to be repositioned. Now the light fixture above is off-center. Do I have to cut into the plaster wall and move the light box over or can I run the wires behind the lights and install it center?

Thank you for any help. Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

If your only moving the fixture a few inches and the box is still covered by the fixture your fine. The only time you have to move the box is if you can't get the fixture to cover the box.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

@Jonnynobones, I had a similar project to yours. I managed to build a fur down box and locate a new box so the lights would mount in the correct position. Lots of advice and good reading here:

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

